
How to delete and purge my HN account? - ausjke
can you support this feature? it&#x27;s really a normal request, is it too hard to implement, or there are other reasons you can&#x27;t do that?
======
xauronx
Just stop coming here. Deleting your account doesn't stick it to "the man"
anymore than not coming here.

"how did the downvote-jury chosen? why are they superior? what's the rule for
them to downvote? for me I just feel they are a group of jerks lurking, if you
call this democratic, fuck it."

I thought this was pretty well documented. You have to have a certain number
of points to get the downvote functionality. This is to prevent the exact kind
of shit that you're complaining about. The people that are here for 3 months
and then angst for "the gold old days", then downvote everything. I've not
even been around here for that long, but I've been a member of the internet
for long enough to know that communities are fluid.

------
tjr
I do not know HN's policy in particular, but some online community sites
either prohibit this altogether, or do it only in select situations, as
deleting and purging an account can render old archived conversations less
useful.

You might try sending an email to: hn@ycombinator.com if you're wanting your
account deleted.

------
patmcc
Allowing deletion of comments (especially en masse) can completely ruin a
thread by rendering it incomprehensible. The combined value everyone else gets
from posts not being deleted is probably greater than the benefit you would
get if it was allowed.

------
chrisBob
What would happen to your posts and threads? What if you are successful and I
want to delete my account in 2 years. Will I be able to search and find out if
its possible, or will I need to start a discussion like this one?

------
JoachimSchipper
Send a polite message to the mods, with a good reason.

To just lock yourself out, set your password to a long random string.

------
brudgers
It's better to use the feature request link at the bottom of the page to make
feature requests.

